# Has anyone used E.Kleinfeld.com for tshirt printing?



## alohamom (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi, Has anyone used E.Kleinfeld.com out of Michigan for tshirt printing, DTG and/or POD fulfillment? Their website says that they have DTG for webstores and on demand needs. The website shows many sustainable/organic blanks that I want to use. But I'd love to know anyone's experience with this business. Thanks!


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

Still didn't used it and still waiting if any share their experience here.


----------

